# Unique , Unusual Or Rare Kontakt Libraries



## paulmatthew

I just got turned onto Sturmsounds today through their release of their Altenburg piano , and it got me to thinking . I've really been picking up alot of these unique , quirky but cool libraries from smaller developers and I'm trying to find more. I'm already familiar with or have libraries from Rattly And Raw , Audiothing , Embertone , Cinematique Instruments , Zapzorn , Hollow Sun and Soundiron . 

Does anyone have any other suggestions for where I can find some other unique or eclectic Kontakt libraries , what are they and what do like about them ? I'm into percussions , stringed instruments , winds , etc and almost anything that has a nice tone and can be musical from real instruments to junk . Thanks in advance for your suggestions.


----------



## dinerdog

http://www.cinematique-instruments.com


----------



## SampleTekk

http://www.sampletekk.com/proddetail.php?prod=STDELIVER-038-FORMAT (http://www.sampletekk.com/proddetail.ph ... 038-FORMAT)

The original "I'm Not In Love" choir samples! 8)


----------



## kmlandre

Try *AtomHub*: http://www.atomhub.net/ -- "Free and cheap experimental sound libraries and sample packs."

I especially recommend "Mr. Pot" - http://www.atomhub.net/Freebies.html.

Kurt M. Landre'
http://www.SoundCloud.com/kmlandre


----------



## ProtectedRights

+1 all of the Atom Hub stuff. Very usable percussive stuff.

Also Soundiron's Cathedral of Junk.

And Impact Soundworks Emotional Mallets. Lots of natural metallic and glass stuff, bowed and beaten with mallets or metals. And in addition to that a great bunch of peculiar instruments created from these by using effects exhaustively, even pads and stuff.


----------



## ProtectedRights

Forgot to add Embertone's The Kitchen


----------



## paulmatthew

@kmlandre Thanks. Picked up Workshop already from Atomhub today. Cool metals and plastics in this one. Very clean.

@ProtectedRights Do you mean Zapzorn Kitchen Suite? I didn't see or hear of a kitchen at Embertone.

@SampleTekk Thanks for the heads up. Will make sure to check them out.

@dinerdog I already have some Cinematique Instruments - Big fan of the Gecko line . I currently own Odd Mallets and Warm Pads. Want to add Complex Environs and Eeerie textures at some point. Also they have out Fabrique which I have not looked at yet.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## ProtectedRights

Yes Embertone, its under freebies:

http://embertone.com/freebies/page21/kitchen.php


----------



## impressions

fun stuff-
http://www.sampleism.com/tdsamples

really awesome stuff and cheap-
http://hideawaystudio.wordpress.com/

more uniques-
http://www.audiothing.net/

and... more unique-
http://dulcitone1884.virb.com/

and...more again-
http://www.sonokinetic.net/


----------



## Marko Zirkovich

Wavesfactory has really cool stuff for ridiculously low prices.


----------



## Luca Capozzi

I have some cool stuff too 

*Abstract Textures:* http://www.audiority.com/shop/abstract-textures-kontakt/ (http://www.audiority.com/shop/abstract- ... s-kontakt/)
Drone and textures derived mostly from unusual objects, included electro-magnetic fields, toilet, vacuum cleaner and such.

*The Modular Piano:* http://www.audiority.com/shop/the-modular-piano/
Acoustic piano simulation by subtractive synthesis.

*Epic Pig Guiro:* http://www.audiority.com/shop/epic-pig-guiro/
A little guiro made huge and cinematic. 

*Marimbula:* http://www.audiority.com/shop/marimbula/
A very unique bass kalimba.

Cheers,
Luca


----------



## germancomponist

In the past I did something special, some cool synthesizers. For free! Download and have fun:

https://app.box.com/s/90osnxxunfbsiyt92nyq


----------



## paoling

I recently tested the small gong from DreamAudioTools and I think that it is a very good little gem...

http://new.dreamaudiotools.com/dream-circle-gong-sample-library-for-kontakt (http://new.dreamaudiotools.com/dream-ci ... or-kontakt)

It's on sale for 13.90 Euro now :shock:


----------



## paulmatthew

> I recently tested the small gong from DreamAudioTools and I think that it is a very good little gem...



ahaha I just picked up Dream Circle , then saw your post!!! :D

@Germnacomponist Thanks , will have to check it out !!

@Axiom Will probably get the Kontakt total bundle at some point. I've seen the modular piano and it's intriguing and also liking the abstract textures.


----------



## FredW

You might find a lot here http://www.store.precisionsound.net/ =)[/u]


----------



## kmlandre

I'm sure you've heard of this one, but Bolder Sounds gives away a terrific little "Mini Sax":

http://www.boldersounds.net/index.php?main_page=product_music_info&cPath=22&products_id=102

I use it fairly extensively in this piece:

https://soundcloud.com/kmlandre/a-slow-certain-doom-final

Kurt M. Landre'
https://SoundCloud.com/kmlandre/


----------



## mbietenholz

I like to think that some of mine are unique, unusual or rare. 

http://www.sampleism.com/noisymichael


----------



## Ben H

Here are some great (but cheap) libraries that I have purchased recently:

*FrozenPlain - Terracotta* (multisampled flowerpots). Great and unique sounding library perfect for those bell-type rhythmic sounds. 

*FrozenPlain - Phoenix*. Another small but useful library here. Lovely sounds, I should add.

*S&V Studio - Wooden Horn Tenor & Baritone*. These are two Russian folk wind instruments with a gorgeous, lyrical tone that will add a nice little spice to your tracks.


Anyway if you're looking for nice little impulse buy that wont kill your wallet, I would recommend checking these out.


----------



## Ben H

Great thread BTW, but it should probably be moved to the *Sample Talk* forum so that it doesn't get missed.


----------



## dathyr1

Hi,

You said you are interested in percussive items for Kontakt. This website has some unique percussive instruments which I am planning to start getting some of them the end of this month.

http://www.stretchthatnote.com/catalog/drumm-series-1

I am steering you to just one of his series of percussion items. He has also listed some of these up on Sampleism.com.

As mentioned from others, I also have gotten unique kontakt items from Sampleism.com, Hideaway studios, Hollow Sun, Atom Hub.

[Removed by Moderator]

Prodyon is coming back to sell products and will be coming out with Shortnoise for Kontakt again. Will be available in March. I bought his original Shortnoise when he decided to close shop last year. He has a pretty good prebuy price and a demo you can try. The Original version I have, the sounds are pretty unique.

http://www.prodyon-virtual-gear.com/

Dont know if this was mentioned, but Audio Thing has some unique kontakt items.

http://www.audiothing.net/

As you can see I go for the small seller items, they are unique, and they all have very good products which I use allot. My budget cant afford allot of the great larger software packages.

take care,

DT


----------



## Ben H

dathyr1 @ Sun Feb 09 said:


> Some people dont like this site, but he has some unique kontakt instruments and they are free. He is in the process of moving them over to another server.
> 
> [Link Removed by moderator]
> 
> That would be the commercial developers who have had their work stolen by this guy. :roll:
> 
> Hollow Sun is one, but there are many others as well.


----------



## rattlyandraw

Hi all! We're new here and don't want to just randomly spam, but we're kinda focusing on exactly this area and couldn't resist a post!! Hope this is ok as we noticed a couple of other people showing their wares!

Thanks very much for the mention in the first post Paul and we're really just posting here to mention that since that post, we've released two 
very unusual cassette tape-based instruments for Kontakt at (hopefully) very reasonable prices. A synth and a sampler-type instrument. 
Both are large libraries with a lot of presets and tweakability!


*The Cassamplerette:*

http://www.rattlyandraw.com/the-cassamplerette.html

There's a couple of very informative videos from the archives if you're interested too! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4fK4VMG4P4


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gD1y84pwyQ


and

*The CasSYNTHerette:*

http://www.rattlyandraw.com/the-cassyntherette.html

Many thanks for your time and the very best to you!


*Rattly And Raw*


----------



## dathyr1

Thanks Ben H for your input on Oon3 Kontakt website. I forgot what the reason was on him. I will keep that in mind from now on. I guess I am just so anxious to get Kontakt instruments nowdays. Plus learning the editor of Kontakt.

I also just only mentioned Prodyon cause the pre-price is pretty good right now even though it is not out yet- $20 if you like his demo and sounds. Otherwise I think it will go for around $100 when released.

I am just a customer like the rest of you looking for good sounds at a reasonable pricing.

take care,

DT


----------



## Hollow Sun

paulmatthew @ Wed Sep 25 said:


> I'm already familiar with or have libraries from ... Hollow Sun


  

Cheers,


----------



## pendle

Hi

Sorry to be a little bit spammy, but I'm mainly trying to be helpful : )

You should have a look at http://www.sound-dust.co.uk where it's all about the unique, unusual and the rare.

The recently updated Dulcitone1884 sample set is a perfect example, as there are "allegedly" only 2000 of these little beauties in existence....and she sounds gorgeous.



cheers
Pendle 
Sound-Dust


----------



## soniccouture

Some would say that we invented this genre of Kontakt instrument 

Glass Works

Pan Drums ( Hang & Halo drums)

Xtended Piano

http://www.soniccouture.com/en/products/g44-geosonics/ (Geosonics)

Array Mbira

Balinese Gamelan

Ondes Martenot



James


----------



## wst3

soniccouture @ Wed Feb 19 said:


> Some would say that we invented this genre of Kontakt instrument



I can't swear to invented, but I can tell you that I get tremendous mileage from their libraries, I own several and I love them.


----------



## soniccouture

And we love _you_, Bill.


----------



## Giant_Shadow

Love this company:
http://echocollectivefx.com/

and a big SonicCouture and Cinematique Instruments fan. Not only unique, but so expressive and playable. James


----------



## SampleTekk

Rain Piano MkII, but you haven't seen or heard that yet, but you will, in a few days.... o-[][]-o


----------



## Astronaut FX

Most of my favorites have already been mentioned once or twice, but I don't recall seeing http://www.rhythmicrobot.com/ being mentioned. Fun stuff, great sounds, lots of potential. Shortwave, Tubes & Wires, and Skyline are some of my favorites from them.


----------



## Hans Adamson

The bass sounds of an original Motown/Northern Soul bassman:

http://www.artvista.net/groovemaster.html


----------



## Dynamitec

I'm going to chime in with *Vir2 Acou6tics*... Unique and unsual? Well, check out what more than 60.000 lines of KSP code can do (and of course more than 32.000 samples). Anyway, I pretty much spent the last two years on the development of this library, so at least for me it's definitely unique.

Check out this incredibly detailed mockup of Baden Powell's Solitude On Guitar by Przemyslaw Kopczyk. The background hiss/ambience you hear, by the way, is added as an effect to mimic the original recording even more. This demo has been made with the Acou6tics 1.1 update, which we've recently finished and which will be released very soon.

Original:

Mockup - Acou6tics Nylon (Finger Sustains):
[mp3]http://www.benjaminstelzer.de/acou6tics/SolitudeOnGuitar-Mockup-Finger-byPrzemyslawKopczyk.mp3[/mp3]
Mockup - Acou6tics Nylon (Finger Nail Sustains):
[mp3]http://www.benjaminstelzer.de/acou6tics/SolitudeOnGuitar-Mockup-Nail-byPrzemyslawKopczyk.mp3[/mp3]


----------



## Sym

Perhaps our libraries are of interest to you as well:

http://www.wobblophones.com/index.php?page=tunelleKontakt (Tunelle)

http://www.wobblophones.com/index.php?page=prizmKontakt (PriZm)

http://www.wobblophones.com/index.php?page=triangleKontakt (Blue Triangle)

For our libraries we sample our own self-developed and self-built (electro)acoustic instruments.

Best,
Wobblophones


----------

